# Easy foldover slippers for adults - K



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.gina-michele.com/2015/08/easy-foldover-slippers-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Could knit these up in no time! Thanx!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Did the baby ones. Can't wait to try these! Thanks for the link and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome &#128165;


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for this. Baby size worked out great looking forward to doing matching pair for my daughter to match her daughter's pair!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I have got to try this pattern. Looks like fun! Thanks.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks. I've been looking for this pattern.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks. Will have to give them a try.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks didough. I just might try these.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

didough said:


> http://www.gina-michele.com/2015/08/easy-foldover-slippers-knitting-pattern.html


she has some fun patterns.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely easy pattern - big thank you.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this. I have been looking for a VERY easy pattern for adult slippers that I could knit while visiting my sister-in-law next week. This pattern is perfect! Now to check my stash for some yarn!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A big thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for this link - looks interesting - a good stash burner. :thumbup:


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I like these very much. Just think, after you get the correct size with the original pattern, it would be easy to make up your own pattern in knit or Crochet.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. They will be so nice and cozy this winter. rlmayknit


----------



## Vibha mahajan (Aug 15, 2015)

I love this pattern.and i made this .


----------

